# windy day ties



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

What else can a fly fisherman do on a windy day? Been tinkering with toads, rocket heads and these cool red and black eyes that I made the other day.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They're lookin good


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Like!!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*For Those Days....*

Some good looking 'ties'.

Original question: You can always go fishing. This North Wind should make backcasts fun and put a new meaning to 'chuck-and-duck' with heavy clousers. lol!

I've been tying clousers, teasers and pouring, painting and wrapping jigs so I don't have to replenish my 'stash' when the Pompano Run is upon us.

I'm about to go blind, staring at those tiny(to me) hooks.

I've been contemplating tying some 'crappie' jigs with chenille bodies, a tad larger for Pompano. I did wrap 1/64th oz jigs for crappie but no mas! C2


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

So it safe to assume you don't tie up any cold water trout patterns, a #22 will really cross your eyes:yes: let alone a #32. I went out this morning, most effective cast was to wade out some and cast SE across the cuts, all I caught were lady fish and only 3 in 3.5 hrs. I did see what I believe where feeding bonita just out of reach, the tide was very low w/that wind howlin' out of the NW, I like NE breeze best for casting off the edge or no wind at all (right). Back again in am


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

I like them toads!:thumbup:


----------

